# Please Welcome new moderators: Santro and Elmo



## Awesome

Welcome aboard, may Allah grant you a big supply of panadols

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

OMG, sweet!!

Good job becoming MODs.



> Welcome aboard, may Allah grant you a big supply of panadols



loled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

Santro. One of my favorite member. Congratulations for your new grade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

An excellent decision. 

santro is one my favorite posters.. 

And congrats to both.

Who is Elmo by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

Congratulation to Santro and Elmo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganguly

Santro is excellent.


----------



## SpArK

I thought Asim hated Elmo

http://www.defence.pk/forums/439347-post6.html


----------



## Developereo

Congrats to santro and Elmo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

SpArK said:


> I thought Asim hated Elmo
> 
> http://www..pk/forums/439347-post6.html


It's my grand scheme, people generally hate on Mods... Not enough people were hating on her... This should remedy that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

Congrats to Santro - one of the best TTs out there and to Elmo, whoever that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PashtunPak

Asim, how do you become a mod?


----------



## dbc

Elmo's back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

PashtunPak said:


> Asim, how do you become a mod?


There is a Make moderator button out there, I click on it sometimes and it does everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jayron

congrats to Santro and Elmo!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonic_boom

Congrats santro and Elmo..who is elmo btw?changed username?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Sonic_boom said:


> Congrats santro and Elmo..who is elmo btw?changed username?



post number 257

http://www..pk/forums/political-videos-programs/89910-veena-malik-vs-molvi-sahab-justifying-her-act-big-boss-7.html


----------



## rockstarIN

Congrats Santro, one of my favorite member, I do not kknow Elmo, congrats to you too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Congratulations Santro 

Welcome back Elmo 
and congratulations to you aswell 

Finally we have a female MOD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Congratulations Comrades.


----------



## Obambam

Grats Santro & Elmo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Congratz!
Santro sir, you were one of my favourite members, as for Elmo, Ms sorry but I dont know you. Anyways, congrats to you too!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Congrats Santro Sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Congrats Santro and Elmo 

Keep rocking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elmo

Asim Aquil said:


> Welcome aboard, may Allah grant you a big supply of panadols



Thanks! 

You better get your Panadol supplies replenished as well


----------



## Hindustani

Congrats Elmo & Santro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Btw.. just in case you were wondering Obambam
this is what my santro kinda looked like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Congo guys party to banti hai


----------



## indushek

Congratulations to Santro, u are one deserving candidate no doubt.

I am unable to recongnise Elmo but congrats to you too.


----------



## killeragent

Thats a good move.
I must say, this step by step promotion(in responsiblity) is more appreciated than the direct one's given away.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

its indeed a well deserved promotion for* Santro*.Have always found his posts quite interesting, informative and helpful..So congratulations!...*Elmo*...Congratulations to you too..Keep up the good work


----------



## Ahmad

Thats good, more moderators are needed. Santro is a great guy. But who is Elmo? Never seen him/her before?


----------



## W.11

congs em both, guys fix this smiley thing :S

elmo first female mod
santro first guy from khi

btw i think there will be tym when all of us will be mods except indians


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

congratulations to santro and elmo.

will it be too outrageous to suggest that time has come for a indian and chineese member to be made a mod. i dunno, but it wd really enhance reputation of pdf.


----------



## W.11

GUNS-N- ROSES said:


> congratulations to santro and elmo.
> 
> will it be too outrageous to suggest that time has come for a *indian* and chineese member to be made a mod. i dunno, but it wd really enhance reputation of pdf.



yes, as most of the indians troll and make multiple ids.. stop doing that and you will be rewarded by them


----------



## Elmo

Aston-Martin said:


> yes, as most of the indians troll and make multiple ids.. stop doing that and you will be rewarded by them



*
Not on this thread!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

Aston-Martin said:


> yes, as most of the indians troll and make multiple ids.. stop doing that and you will be rewarded by them



i dont wanna start a tit for tat battle, trolling is not limited to indian members only.


----------



## Durrak

Congratulation to Santro and Elmo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Bribe for the new mods.







And for the rest of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

GUNS-N- ROSES said:


> congratulations to santro and elmo.
> 
> will it be too outrageous to suggest that time has come for a indian and chineese member to be made a mod. i dunno, but it wd really enhance reputation of pdf.


Currently there are no plans for that.


----------



## W.11

Elmo said:


> *
> Not on this thread!*



ok madam ji, please except my apologies and flowers..


----------



## Christian

thank you guys for making me a moderator. I love you all. 

PS: congrats to my juniors, santro and elmo. Follow the path grasshoppers.....


----------



## W.11

Christian said:


> thank you guys for making me a moderator. I love you all.
> 
> PS: congrats to my juniors, santro and elmo. Follow the path grasshoppers.....



u must be in the fail blog


----------



## Christian

Aston-Martin said:


> u must be in the fail blog



Hi, 
That was a joke if you didnt get it.

Thanks,


----------



## Capt.Popeye

*Congratulations to the new addition to the Mods and Gods of this Forum!
*
i've had the privilege to engage in conversation with Santro and it gives me great pleasure to acknowledge his achievement.

Since Elmo is (reputedly) the first female mod on the forum, i am pleased that PDF has been pro-active in this regard. Ma'am, i doff my hat to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Christian said:


> Hi,
> That was a joke if you didnt get it.
> 
> Thanks,



i know it was a joke but a failed joke


----------



## EagleEyes

Welcome boys and girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Aston-Martin said:


> i know it was a joke but a failed joke


Dude, there is a time to chill and a time to panga... Learn the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Masterchief

Congrats santro and elmo, and welcome back elmo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> Elmo's back



and there's gonna be trouble... 

eh laa eh laa eh la

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Asim Aquil said:


> Dude, there is a time to chill and a time to panga... Learn the difference.



Asim I was wondering when is Jana Madam becoming the MOD.


----------



## gowthamraj

Elmo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You better get your Panadol supplies replenished as well



Congrats elmo and welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Aslan said:


> Asim I was wondering when is Jana Madam becoming the MOD.


We don't discuss such prospects here...


----------



## IND151

santro- undominated super mod.  
congrats santro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Christian said:


> I hope NEVER !


As I said before (and you thanked me for it), there is a time to chill and a time to take panga... Learning the difference goes both ways.


----------



## UnitedPak

Congratulations to both

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Asim Aquil said:


> We don't discuss such prospects here...



I know, it was just a joke.


----------



## Adios Amigo

Welcome aboard guys......good to have you beside us.....now we feel more strengthened to take care of some much exhausting work....... remember its a strategic mission clean sweep..... and you would come to know cleaning isn't that easy...... I think I should zip it now..... or else I would scare you off before you assume your responsibilities



BTW Webby... can we relax now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Adios Amigo said:


> Welcome aboard guys......good to have you beside us.....now we feel more strengthened to take care of some much exhausting work....... remember its a strategic mission clean sweep..... and you would come to know cleaning isn't that easy...... I think I should zip it now..... or else I would scare you off before you assume your responsibilities
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Webby... *can we relax now*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Congrats santro and Elmo....

santro u the man


----------



## Adios Amigo

Hasnain2009 said:


> santro u the man



Yups you are right...santro THE Man..... and elmo The Woman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

I can see that Santro is already doing the job!
So a pic for him 









Hey, even Elmo has been out there, so maybe this pic is better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Santro..Congrats and way to go..always enjoy reading your posts. 

and Please sorry for being ignorant whose Elmo...??


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Asim Aquil said:


> We don't discuss such prospects here...



What are the SOPs of discussing such prospects...!


----------



## Joe Shearer

Great news, Santro and Elmo (OK, OK, Elmo and Santro). I've always liked Santro's meaty and commonsensical posts, and Elmo's appointment is a sure winner; who better than a woman to zip up another woman? Nobody in particular, of course, just any woman at random. 

Looking forward to mass bannings and sundry mayhem.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LaBong

Congrats Santro and Elmo. 

It has been always a pleasure to read Santro, Elmo also must be of the same caliber as the other mods are.


----------



## Awesome

For the newbies, Elmo's been around for a couple of years now, I guess they say its true, on the fast changing forum world, you go away for a bit and you're forgotten.

She's very intelligent and knowledgeable on various socio-political issues facing Pakistan and I'm sure she'd be hard to forget for you all running into her for the first time now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> What are the SOPs of discussing such prospects...!



It's a secret, but what the heck! I'm feeling generous.

Dig out Asim Aquil's last 50 posts, and analyse them in a long comment (don't worry about the length, and be sure to use the right words, never hold back on calling a spade a f***ing steam shovel). You need to explain that he's a dweeb and an evil weevil. Don't bother with spelling his name right; Asim Aqil or Aseem Akeel are acceptable variations. Throw in some interesting bits about his personality, just to add to the colour.

You will get your just reward in seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Asim Aquil said:


> For the newbies, Elmo's been around for a couple of years now, I guess they say its true, on the fast changing forum world, you go away for a bit and you're forgotten.
> 
> She's very intelligent and knowledgeable on various socio-political issues facing Pakistan and I'm sure she'd be hard to forget for you all running into her for the first time now.



Asim says it all, Congrats Elmo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Congrats to both of you..

Elmo and santro very glad to hear that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

Congratulations guys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elmo

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Santro..Congrats and way to go..always enjoy reading your posts.
> 
> and Please sorry for being ignorant whose Elmo...??



Who I am is insignificant. 

I am here to help out with maintaining discipline, and that's about it.




Joe Shearer said:


> It's a secret, but what the heck! I'm feeling generous.
> 
> Dig out Asim Aquil's last 50 posts, and analyse them in a long comment (don't worry about the length, and be sure to use the right words, never hold back on calling a spade a f***ing steam shovel). You need to explain that he's a dweeb and an evil weevil. Don't bother with spelling his name right; Asim Aqil or Aseem Akeel are acceptable variations. Throw in some interesting bits about his personality, just to add to the colour.
> 
> You will get your just reward in seconds.



Hmmm...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

Congrats to Santro & Elmo ... And Good Luck with policing !

Elmo.. forgive my ignorance of your existence but hope to see more of you on the forum !


----------



## WAQAS119

Elmo?
Is this new form of Emo Girl aka DArk WaVe?


----------



## WAQAS119

And nice to Joe Shearer in black. Never knew you were a military professional?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Elmo said:


> Who I am is insignificant.
> 
> I am here to help out with maintaining discipline, and that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...



Hey, I was just being helpful! That's me, helpful's my middle name.

Remember where to go if you need a little list (cf Poohbah "The Mikado"). Even a large list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

Congratz guys, Santro is a really good choice, always fun to argue with him  Dont really know who Elmo is but if she is a mod she must be good. While the last couple of appointments have been a bit shady and disappointing, I think this is a really good step forward. 

Good Luck


----------



## gubbi

Congrats Santro. You are deserving I must say. As for Elmo, I havent have had the pleasure to peruse your posts, but I am sure that you must be good to be elevated as a Mod. 

Congrats to both of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

Congrats to both.
I like Santro's neutral stance in every thread.
Well I do not not who exactly Elmo is but congrats to her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*Congratulations*!!! to both *santro* and *Elmo*. I was missing elmo some days back (and posted about it as well on whatever thread),good to see you back .What a great return man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

Ha... Elmo...Elmo... back with a bang....

Now who wants to kill Elmo.. 

Congrats Santro..


----------



## VCheng

Elmo said:


> *Who I am is insignificant.
> 
> I am here to help out with maintaining discipline, and that's about it.*



Elmo: We may not know each other yet, but I just became your biggest fan for saying this!

Congratulations to Santro and you both for being charged with these voluntary duties. 

I have no doubt you _both _will do what _you _say!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mutee

I don't know both of you but congratulations sir and madam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Elmo has a pretty epic avatar.


----------



## mikkix

Ajouter la barre de recherche dans = Congratz.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/30870-i-hate-elmo-club.html


----------



## Crypto

Congrads to Elmo and Santro..
Santro def ; one of the best TT, love your posts man!
Welcome back Elmo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Does this mean that the poor guy who started the I hate Elmo thread is gonna suffer some crack down?


----------



## Elmo

siegecrossbow said:


> Does this mean that the poor guy who started the I hate Elmo thread is gonna suffer some crack down?



The poor guy who started this is the administrator here!

I am way too down the food chain to crackdown on him


----------



## duhastmish

*The best decision by far. Elmo the monster. 

two thumbs up , i hope being mod will make her post more. because her post are best to read but not many in numbers. *

forum needed some change and a female mod.

but - guys you need to keep a tab on your spellings. . if you don't want to get banned,

and good one santro too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Asim Aquil said:


> Welcome aboard, may Allah grant you a big supply of panadols




what did i do to deserve this - Elmo a Mod!!!watch your six everybody! - congrats

congrats to santro


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> what did i do to deserve this - Elmo a Mod!!!watch your six everybody! - congrats
> 
> congrats to santro



LOL! I need a wingman quick it seems!

I think I better be vewy vewy careful! Somebody is hunting for wabbits!


----------



## pak-marine

congrats to elmo and santro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Congrats Santro and Elmo. Both are great posters and contributers to PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Congrats to both Santro & Elmo iam sure you both will do a awsome job good luck guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

bari promotions ho rahi hai ajj kal heheehhehe congs dears dont delete my post ever warna main naraz ho jaoon ga.


----------



## fida jan

welcome our new mods, elmo and santro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

VCheng said:


> LOL! I need a wingman quick it seems!
> 
> I think I better be vewy vewy careful! Somebody is hunting for wabbits!



Could it be that you are thinking of Elmer Fudd? Or are there rabbits on Sesame Street, poor creatures?


----------



## TruthSeeker

Congratulations to Santro and Elmo!

I think the Cookie Monster should be the next moderator ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Joe Shearer said:


> Could it be that you are thinking of Elmer Fudd? Or are there rabbits on Sesame Street, poor creatures?



The mix was intentional. Looney Tunes FTW over Sesame Street!


----------



## SQ8

Sufferring Succotash... !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

santro said:


> Sufferring Succotash... !



I guess Tweety needs to be careful too!


----------



## Awesome

TruthSeeker said:


> Congratulations to Santro and Elmo!
> 
> I think the Cookie Monster should be the next moderator ....


Somebody would have to tempt Sgt. bluesman with butter cookies over here.


----------



## mjnaushad

Welcome back Elmo...

Congratz Santro...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Why I am not been thanked by Elmo and Santro!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

I think the appropriate term for this forum is "Thanks monster/s"

They are gaga for thanks.


----------



## afriend

Oh.. its seems i have been out of this forum for long..!!! Lots of new moderators..!!! 

Any way congratulations to the new moderators..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

congrats .............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirza Jatt

congrats to both the new mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Teller

Congratulations Elmo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

and by the way.. are webby and agnositic muslim still around????


----------



## WAQAS119

santro said:


> They are gaga for thanks.



 me? No!


----------



## EagleEyes

afriend said:


> and by the way.. are webby and agnositic muslim still around????



Yes, buddy, how can i help!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Oh beware guys!!!...Webby is again being nice, something's up...


----------



## Kompromat

Xeric said:


> Oh beware guys!!!...Webby is again being nice, something's up...



We are all surprised by Webby's "spookiness"


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Congratulations to my main man Santro. Elmo I havent interacted with much; don't know much about him. Hope to get ''acquainted'''

Godspeed.


----------



## DesiGuy

Congrats to Both Mods!!!!!!!

and good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-2

Nice to see that my good buddy and fair princess, lil' Elmo, is moving up in the world. Let's see...? Power corrupts. Absolute power corrupts absolutely! Well...we're in good hands with Elmo's benevolent and soothing touch, if occasionally acerbic wit is again not only on display but at the fore.

All Hail Elmo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

S-2 said:


> Nice to see that my good buddy and fair princess, lil' Elmo, is moving up in the world. Let's see...? Power corrupts. Absolute power corrupts absolutely! Well...we're in good hands with Elmo's benevolent and soothing touch, if occasionally acerbic wit is again not only on display but at the fore.
> 
> All Hail Elmo!



finally u r out of your slumber or is it just a 'blip' - you should be over your super bowl 'hangover' by now!
cheers!

AFA Elmo's concerned, the less said, the better. we rliving in troubled times, here and outside.


----------



## Mughal-Prince

congrats ... mods if i change my name to a car or a sesame street character will you make me mOd ???? PLEASE  

Just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elmo

S-2 said:


> Nice to see that my good buddy and fair princess, lil' Elmo, is moving up in the world. Let's see...? Power corrupts. Absolute power corrupts absolutely! Well...we're in good hands with Elmo's benevolent and soothing touch, if occasionally acerbic wit is again not only on display but at the fore.
> 
> All Hail Elmo!


 
Thank you. I want you to make real posts on the forum as well.



fatman17 said:


> finally u r out of your slumber or is it just a 'blip' - you should be over your super bowl 'hangover' by now!
> cheers!
> 
> AFA Elmo's concerned, the less said, the better. we rliving in troubled times, here and outside.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

@elmo why don't you open your wall ?


----------



## Elmo

bhagathsingh said:


> @elmo why don't you open your wall ?


 
Nothing personal against anyone, but I am not a social person. I don't even like PMs.


----------



## W.11

Elmo said:


> Nothing personal against anyone, but I am not a social person. I don't even like PMs.


 
then dont pm us for infractions


----------



## Elmo

Aston-Martin said:


> then dont pm us for infractions


 
It's the system that sends an automatic PM.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Elmo said:


> Nothing personal against anyone, but I am not a social person. I don't even like PMs.


 
How 'bout a deal? I don't PM you, you don't jump on my punctuations, grammar and style with so much zest? If you had been anybody but you, I'd have added 'and zeal'; as it is, your strictures leave me a timid, quivering bundle of nerves.

PS : Kindly note - grammar and style, NOT grammar, and style.


----------



## Elmo

Joe Shearer said:


> How 'bout a deal? I don't PM you, you don't jump on my punctuations, grammar and style with so much zest? If you had been anybody but you, I'd have added 'and zeal'; as it is, your strictures leave me a timid, quivering bundle of nerves.
> 
> PS : Kindly note - grammar and style, NOT grammar, and style.


 
Hahhahahaha... I was super impressed with the consistency of your style and punctuation. It takes a lot to impress me, especially older men. It's a compliment. 

And I don't mind zest and zeal together. I like being Hitler.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Elmo said:


> Nothing personal against anyone, but I am not a social person. I don't even like PMs.


 
not for personal conversation but for forum related help complaints etc..you are very much active mode that's why.


----------



## W.11

Elmo said:


> It's the system that sends an automatic PM.


 
and you are part of that system


----------



## Elmo

bhagathsingh said:


> not for personal conversation but for forum related help complaints etc..you are very much active mode that's why.


 
I understand. You can send a PM any time. If I am online, will help you out.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Congrats ELmo and Santro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-2

*"...I want you to make real posts on the forum as well."*

I've done so on a couple of threads. None have deigned a response to my comments.

I'm unloved and unhated. The worst-ignored...

So sad.

Thanks


----------



## Riaz Mohammed

S-2 said:


> *"...I want you to make real posts on the forum as well."*
> 
> I've done so on a couple of threads. None have deigned a response to my comments.
> 
> I'm unloved and unhated. The worst-ignored...
> 
> So sad.
> 
> Thanks


 
Im sorry, but i just cant sit here idly while you make false claims. How dare you claim "ajtr's" top spot?!


----------



## friendly_troll96

PashtunPak said:


> Asim, how do you become a mod?





Asim Aquil said:


> There is a Make moderator button out there, I click on it sometimes and it does everything.
















--------
congrats to santro n elmo. i'm a fan of santro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

hahahahaha, so the above page is a special place for mods and admins.


----------



## Hyde

if you remove that word "masturbate" its post of the month

very funny "N" (Friendly troll)


----------



## Elmo

Zaki said:


> if you remove that word "masturbate" its post of the month
> 
> very funny "N" (Friendly troll)


 
Zaki.. what are you taking about? :wot:


----------



## Hyde

Elmo said:


> Zaki.. what are you taking about? :wot:


Read this post - Look at the highlighted part of the screenshot he shared



friendly_troll96 said:


> --------
> congrats to santro n elmo. i'm a fan of santro


----------



## Awesome

you have to be logged into imageshack to view those images for some reason... weird requirement


----------



## Super Falcon

well when we are going to be choose to be moderators anyway congrats dear emo and santro


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

hold on hold on...is sister Elmo the same person as the (former) Emo_Girl?


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> hold on hold on...is sister Elmo the same person as the (former) Emo_Girl?


 
nope i dont think so she is another member.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Khab saab why were u in Af-BAN-istan yesterday kya huwwa


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Khab saab why were u in Af-BAN-istan yesterday kya huwwa


 
mat pooch ke kya zulm hoy hai


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

have a cold drink, cheer up


----------



## SpArK

Imran Khan said:


> mat pooch ke kya zulm hoy hai


 
*Welcome Back*.


----------



## Imran Khan

SpArK said:


> *Welcome Back*.


 
ja main tum se baat nhi kerta aik bar tum ne poocha bhi nhi mujh se ke kesy ho

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> have a cold drink, cheer up


 
mashroob e maghrib chaly ga


----------



## SpArK

Imran Khan said:


> ja main tum se baat nhi kerta aik bar tum ne poocha bhi nhi mujh se ke kesy ho
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> mashroob e maghrib chaly ga


 
I didnt ask, coz i am sure that you will be perfectly alright, no matter what the situation is.


----------



## pakiboi

congrats both santro and elmo


----------



## unicorn

Congratulation santro for your promotion.BTW nice avatar you have there


----------



## zhang2011

Against! Support! Great difference!


----------



## naumananjum

CONGRATS TO BOTH OF U
HOPE THAT U WILL DO SOMETHING TO STOP USELESS FIGHTS AND INAPPROPRIATE DISCUSSIONS


----------



## travian

Congrats to both


----------



## untitled

Oh dear


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

congrats guys ..hope so u would have great time here as a moderator


----------



## Irfan Baloch

since I never got the chance to say this I I too will take the oppertunity

congrats to both of you and hope you enjou your Modship
hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

